# Fruit and fructose



## slipper (Apr 23, 2012)

Am I right in that fructose is a major part of fruit and wont register in the BS readings as it goes straight to the liver and not into the blood?

If so, does this mean that fruit is bad for us, as we could get "sugar" build up in tissues/organs etc that could do damage despite our readings being within range.

I may of course be barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 23, 2012)

One of the hardest things I've had go do since dx is drastically reduce my fruit intake as I was told it has far too much sugar. I've since found I can 'get away' with small amounts of some things, a slice or two of apple or a few berries are OK for me, but any more than that and my BGs soar. In fact the only thing I seem able to eat freely is @?!!#& carrots!


----------



## slipper (Apr 23, 2012)

,re the carrots. What you say Alison is true I think for the other sugars in the fruit, as I too cant eat fruit unless with a meal, just bothers me that I may have to abandon yet another treat.


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 23, 2012)

In some ways, being diabetic has done me a favour, my diet was fairly healthy before but it's even better now. If I resent anything though, it's not being able to have fruit whenever I want. One of my earliest memories is of going with my dad to a field across the road from our billet outside Paphos (Cyprus) to cut a fresh pineapple for breakfast, I would have been about 2.5. I miss pineapple!


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 23, 2012)

AlisonM said:


> In some ways, being diabetic has done me a favour, my diet was fairly healthy before but it's even better now. If I resent anything though, it's not being able to have fruit whenever I want. One of my earliest memories is of going with my dad to a field across the road from our billet outside Paphos (Cyprus) to cut a fresh pineapple for breakfast, I would have been about 2.5. I miss pineapple!



I find that the pineapples you buy these days are incredibly sweet (& yummy) whereas when I was at school they were incredibly acidic and I would only eat tinned ones.  Are they a different variety?
BTW I find I can eat Morrisons tinned grapefruit segments in their own juice without much effect on BG (7g carbs per 100), if you are not on most statins (pravastatin is OK) it might be worth a try.


----------



## grufflybear (Apr 28, 2012)

The thing I do miss from my pre-diagnosis diet is the fruit, by careful monotoring I have worked out that I can eat small quantities spread through the day so I can still enjoy it.  It is probably quite important to manage to eat some fruit because of the benefits of vitamins and minerals from a fresh natural source.


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 28, 2012)

Just to clarify, any sugar or carb, from any source (as far I've always been aware) will go from stomach to blood. It will then go through liver and pancreas which will 'decide' whether to leave it there or convert it to fat.

Basically, what you eat, sugar-wise, will affect your BG directly.

Rob


----------



## slipper (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for that Rob, I am reading The Diet Delusion by Gary Taubes, ( a hard read but excellent book), and  I quote, (Page 200).

_"Glucose goes directly into the bloodstream and is taken up by tissues and organs to use as energy, only 30-40% passes through the liver. Fructose passes directly to the liver, where it is metabolized almost exclusively"_

That para is the one I have a problem with and hence my thread, does read a bit odd. By going direct to the liver, does this mean still via blood,or some other means,  how else could it get there?


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hmmm. Maybe I need to brush up on my biology (non-existant so not hard ).

I'd be interested to hear from anyone who understands the workings of the digestive system. 

If you eat eg. an apple then your BG will rise. Of that I'm certain. Whether the fructose goes to the liver and is then metabolised into glucose, I'm not sure.
I always assumed it went from stomach via liver/pancreas and into bloodstream and then gets filtered out if it's not needed.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2012)

How about this?



> Most of the carbohydrates we eat are made up of chains of glucose. When glucose enters the bloodstream, the body releases insulin to help regulate it. Fructose, on the other hand, is processed in the liver. To greatly simplify the situation: When too much fructose enters the liver, the liver can't process it all fast enough for the body to use as sugar. Instead, it starts making fats from the fructose and sending them off into the bloodstream as triglycerides.
> Why is this bad?
> 
> This is potentially bad for at least three reasons:
> ...



From:http://lowcarbdiets.about.com/od/nutrition/a/fructosedangers.htm

As they say, everything in moderation


----------



## slipper (Apr 29, 2012)

Its all so complex. If it goes via the liver before conversion to sugar, it could be that its only the glucose that raises our BS if we eat an apple.

However, the fructose is still there, but delayed, so not so healthy maybe, so yes, moderation may be the way.


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 29, 2012)

There's been many a time when I've wished I followed a career (or at least educational) path in medicine or health.

As you say Slipper, complex. I'm sure there's an optimal diet out there but with so much money to be made, it'll always be lost in the noise generated by fad and over-hyped diets.

I'm with Alan. Pretty much everything in sensible (howmuch=the billion dollar question) quantities. And as much regular exercise as you can do without negative impact on your life.

Rob


----------



## Newtothis (Apr 29, 2012)

Does this mean the daily fruit I have is a 'no no'; I tend to have a small pack of melon (Tesco) in the morning and either an apple/pear mid-afternoon. Trying to incorporate 5 a day into my diet so 2 x fruit and 3 x veg...

Its all very confusing isn't it...


----------



## slipper (Apr 29, 2012)

No. your OK Amanda, it would take a large amount of fruit to be a problem I think

Fructose turns into tryglicerides (some sort of fat) and my recent count was low, and my fruit intake is moderate.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2012)

Slipper is correct, it's mainly fizzy drinks you need to be wary of. Melon is very low GL as it's mostly water  Most berries I believe are OK, but grapes are a bit dodgy for most people. As always, we have our individual quirks about what will raise our levels, but with your levels being as they are Amanda, there's really no reason to miss out on your healthy fruits


----------



## Newtothis (Apr 29, 2012)

slipper said:


> No. your OK Amanda, it would take a large amount of fruit to be a problem I think



Thank you for reassurance - I'm really struggling with weight at the moment; I'm trying to put some on... difficult when all the things that could help are bad for me because of high fat and sugar count.... so am working very hard with my 5 a day and plenty of fibre.... but I'm not going to let it get me down.....  xx


----------



## Newtothis (Apr 29, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Slipper is correct, it's mainly fizzy drinks you need to be wary of. Melon is very low GL as it's mostly water  Most berries I believe are OK, but grapes are a bit dodgy for most people. As always, we have our individual quirks about what will raise our levels, but with your levels being as they are Amanda, there's really no reason to miss out on your healthy fruits



Thanks Alan as I replied to Slipper I'm trying to put some weight on; my sugars have been good of late and I think that may be down to my 5 a day and increase in fibre due to stomach condition. I'm trying to put some weight on which is a real struggle but I'll get there eventually - these things are sent to try us ... xx


----------



## MaryPlain (Jul 24, 2012)

Newtothis said:


> Thank you for reassurance - I'm really struggling with weight at the moment; I'm trying to put some on... difficult when all the things that could help are bad for me because of high fat and sugar count.... so am working very hard with my 5 a day and plenty of fibre.... but I'm not going to let it get me down.....  xx



If you're trying to put on weight then isn't fat a good thing? If that was my problem I  think I'd be living on nuts.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 24, 2012)

Nuts yes, but probably not with digestive probs .....


----------



## cakemaker (Aug 1, 2012)

I've been away for a while and have just logged on. Just seen this thread and thought....this is frightening!!
I thought that I was being a good wife/carer by giving my husband lots of fruit everyday, now I find I could be speeding up his heart attack and causing him to put on weight.
I know that fruits contain fructose but didn't know how the body processed it. I count it towards his carb and cal count but often I give him an extra piece of fruit as a snack. e.g. at night an apple (with some cheese to lower the GI). Today he has had 6 plums, 1 nectarine, 1 banana, 1 kiwi. approx 40 carb units. I try to keep him around 100 but often fail. Usually he has around 110-120, but he often sneaks a piece of bread, an extra banana or some crackers with cheese. He is often hungry.
I suppose it's celery, carrots and cucumber sticks from now on!!


----------



## DeusXM (Aug 2, 2012)

There's a really simple thing to remember about fruit.

What do many mammals do for winter in colder regions? They hibernate.

What do they need to supply them with energy while they hibernate? Fat.

What foodstuff magically comes into abundance in autumn, when animals need to eat and store fat ready for hibernation? Fruit.


Fruit is obviously good for you in that it is rich in vitamins, antioxidants etc. But a lot of fruit might not be the best option - particularly from things like juices and smoothies. The biggest lie the health industry has perpetuated in the last 20 years is that smoothies are good for you, when they are probably as bad as eating at McDonald's. The issue is particularly compound for those with impaired carbohyrdate metabolism - ie, people like us.


----------

